# Show us your dragons



## chewbacca (Feb 22, 2011)

Come show off your dragons  

I picked these 2 beardies up on Friday night, there still settling down and getting use to there surroundings but seem to be going great..


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 22, 2011)

They are gorgeous!!! Congrats!! If you ever feel the need to part with them just give me a yell! lol
Here's one of my EWD, Spike (yeah I know original name huh?)


----------



## chewbacca (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice, he's big  lol I named my beardies Marshal and Lilly (off "How i met your mother")


----------



## MontePython (Feb 22, 2011)

Im assuming you mean lizards, not the missus..lol


----------



## nagini-baby (Feb 22, 2011)

holdback beardies


freddo


squiggles


bub for sale


peanut


rosie skittles and digits


----------



## heners (Mar 1, 2011)

lol im thinking about starting a 2nd job because of these boof heads... they eat more than me and im 6'4 and 110kg's


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 1, 2011)

Bowser


----------



## richard08 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Mar 1, 2011)

My lovely Gomez!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 1, 2011)

Yearling female Beardie


Male Central netted 


Female Central netted


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice lizards geckoman!


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 1, 2011)

lol im watching how i met yo mother right now

ignor that


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 1, 2011)

My Tasmanian Mountain Dragons 

Spyro and Cynder 

love em to bits


----------



## Shadowfoxpika2 (Mar 1, 2011)

My little lovelys
<3
Tiger,Butterfly , Metaxica,Okcis and Fatso (also know as Cranky Franky) at the bottom in the hide.


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 1, 2011)

lil cuties you have there


----------



## W.T.BUY (Mar 1, 2011)

Some recentish pics/


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 2, 2011)

like that male painted dragon.


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 2, 2011)

is the 8th pic a mountain dragon they all look so cool


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 2, 2011)

W.T.Buy that second dragon is for some reason my favourite of all I've seen!


----------



## Shadowfoxpika2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> lil cuties you have there


 why thanks <3


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 2, 2011)

what are the lizards in pic1 and pic 10


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 2, 2011)

My hatchy beardy and a wild water dragon i saw the other day.


----------



## ar1122 (Mar 2, 2011)

W.T.BUY what is the 10 pic dragon? is it a boyd?


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 2, 2011)

10th is a boyd. Gorgeous arent they?


----------



## damian83 (Mar 2, 2011)

GRACIE AND PIPER (my daughter named them)


----------



## W.T.BUY (Mar 2, 2011)

In order: nobbi, longnose, mountain, mitchells bearded, angle head, mountain, painted, jacky, painted, boyds. allot have grow and coloured up more since photos ill have to take some more pics.


----------



## vadnappa (Mar 2, 2011)

W.T.BUY said:


> In order: nobbi, longnose, mountain, mitchells bearded, angle head, mountain, painted, jacky, painted, boyds. allot have grow and coloured up more since photos ill have to take some more pics.


 
show off


----------



## W.T.BUY (Mar 2, 2011)

beardies, jacky, boyds and more boyds : Just for you nappa


----------



## ar1122 (Mar 2, 2011)

love the boyds


----------



## chewbacca (Mar 2, 2011)

some more of Marshall my yellow man


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Mar 2, 2011)

Heres a few for now, dont want to take up a whole page


----------



## chewbacca (Mar 2, 2011)

i think ill need to update my camera very soon.


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Mar 7, 2011)

A couple of my new dragons


----------



## KTPrincess (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi! I'm new to this forum. I just got these little guys on Saturday! They are Voldemort (aka Morty, bottom left) and Darth Vader (aka Vader, top right) - the photo is a bit small and is supposed to be portrait, I don't know how to make it bigger or change the orientation! Just tilt your head to the left and you can see they are both beautiful!


----------



## Xcell (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## zoo_girl (Mar 11, 2011)

*Some of our Beardies*

Here are some of our beardies...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 11, 2011)

This is one of my new baby Gippsland Water dragons, he is a real sweetie, eats out of my hand, the other one is flighty as so hard to get a photo of. This photo is not real good as it is through the glass.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 9, 2011)

First 2 are Asterix the CND then Gedorah the beardie, then Obelix the CND


----------



## longqi (May 9, 2011)

Couple of Javanese Comb Forest Dragons that I couldnt keep unfortunately.... They totally freaked out when they were anywhere near snakes so had to give them away


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 9, 2011)

longqi said:


> Couple of Javanese Comb Forest Dragons that I couldnt keep unfortunately.... They totally freaked out when they were anywhere near snakes so had to give them away
> View attachment 199347
> View attachment 199348


 They're awesome looking little critters.


----------



## sookie (May 9, 2011)

Wow guys n dolls.very very cool pics,i think dragons of any type are the bees knees.friendly and nosey with definate individual personalities.there are so many types to get.how hard is a water dragon compared to a beardie?and size wise?


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 9, 2011)

sookie said:


> Wow guys n dolls.very very cool pics,i think dragons of any type are the bees knees.friendly and nosey with definate individual personalities.there are so many types to get.how hard is a water dragon compared to a beardie?and size wise?


They are probably easier with regards to temperature but they get a lot bigger and end up needing either a huge indoor enclosure or an outdoor one. My girl will be going outside this coming summer and I will be looking for a mate for her. If you don't powerfeed them they do stay small enough to be inside for 3-4 years., my female is 4 now and she could probably stay inside for one more season but as I want a mate for her I will be putting her out as the males are considerably larger. They also need water to at least be able to soak in but preferably swim so you are looking at a pond later down the track. Definitely not an impulse buy. I have 3 and if both the gippys are boys that means three outdoor enclosures.


----------



## Kyro (May 9, 2011)

This is Gollum


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 13, 2011)

I wanna share pics of my dragon too 

Here they are, my female bearded dragon Ziggy





























Hope you like my baby!


----------



## lizardloco (May 13, 2011)

Love the sombrero pic!
Sooooo cute!


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks! I love it too, though Ziggy (my beardie) didn't seem too impressed, LOL


----------



## bigi (May 17, 2011)

Some great pics there,
check this pic out, one of my alltime favourites
would make any females eyes water


----------



## James..94 (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Jewyy95 (May 17, 2011)




----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 17, 2011)

Hey guys these my 3 beardies freddie, iggy and nick cave.
hope you like them.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

Fred:


----------



## damian83 (May 21, 2011)

lizardjasper said:


> They are gorgeous!!! Congrats!! If you ever feel the need to part with them just give me a yell! lol
> Here's one of my EWD, Spike (yeah I know original name huh?)
> View attachment 187644


 

thats a great looking ewd mate big too


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 22, 2011)

Awesome pics guy and gals!! 

Haha, love those pics of little Fred IzzyBeardieLover. He's so cute, aww!


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 22, 2011)

hehe yes he is gorgeous


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 5, 2011)

my kids


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, guys, these are gorgeous, especially the Boyds.

This little one isn't mine, he's wild - he showed up at my work one day, and stuck around, quite curious about what the two-legs were doing. I believe he's an East Gippsland Water Dragon, as that's what we get along this stretch of the Yarra. Correct me if I'm wrong, though; I don't know much about dragons.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 5, 2011)

two more new pic


----------



## Damiieen (Jun 6, 2011)

Anymore angle head's or boyds?

Long nosed eastern water looked very nice


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 6, 2011)

Naga_Kanya said:


> Oh, guys, these are gorgeous, especially the Boyds.
> 
> This little one isn't mine, he's wild - he showed up at my work one day, and stuck around, quite curious about what the two-legs were doing. I believe he's an East Gippsland Water Dragon, as that's what we get along this stretch of the Yarra. Correct me if I'm wrong, though; I don't know much about dragons.


 

Wow, I LOVE this one!  He has such cool eyes! =D


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 6, 2011)

Atrax1207 said:


> Wow, I LOVE this one!  He has such cool eyes! =D



Glad you like him too.  He was such a handsome chap. Big and healthy-looking, too. I've seen three in the last couple of years; they're pretty shy. It's such a treat seeing them, as they almost vanished from the area because of the water quality of the Yarra and the banks being taken over by rubbish and introduced plants like Trad. It's a real credit to Landcare that they cleaned it up and now the dragons are back.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 6, 2011)

I miss our beardie. We sold our dragons but I still have their photos. Phoenix was a loveable little thing. The water dragons were ferel but they were so much fun to watch. We now have a resident water dragon in my garden now. Bring them on


----------



## Wally (Jun 6, 2011)

My beard may be small, but I won't be intimidated.


----------



## Brettix (Jun 6, 2011)

This is Milko and Miss Milky a hypomelanistic pair,and a coloured girl.


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## colubridking (Jun 6, 2011)

nice Mr Boyd! any pictures of the tank?


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 6, 2011)

What great pics!! :shock:



Naga_Kanya said:


> Glad you like him too.  He was such a handsome chap. Big and healthy-looking, too. I've seen three in the last couple of years; they're pretty shy. It's such a treat seeing them, as they almost vanished from the area because of the water quality of the Yarra and the banks being taken over by rubbish and introduced plants like Trad. It's a real credit to Landcare that they cleaned it up and now the dragons are back.


 
It's great to hear that they are doing something for these amazing creatures!  If you see any more of them please take a photo! I would love to see more pics of these guys!


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 6, 2011)

nice photo everyone


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Chichi


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 19, 2011)

My female being fat


----------



## Wally (Jun 19, 2011)

View attachment 206097


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 19, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> View attachment 206097


hey mate your dragons so nice i love the red one in your dp ... do you breed them?


----------



## bluey87 (Jun 19, 2011)

hes only on the cage cause the cage was longer than needed and could jump from a branch onto it i took the cage out so he cant get so close to it ne more, but these r my two new little fellas not sure of the sex of them yet but there awesome i got them saturday morning


----------



## Wally (Jun 19, 2011)

Sure do. Here's a couple of pics of another female and daughter.View attachment 206100
View attachment 206105


----------



## cleothecoastal (Jun 19, 2011)

Mr boyd show me that set up please


----------



## Erebos (Jun 19, 2011)

cleothecoastal said:


> Mr boyd show me that set up please


 
Mr.Boyd has some awesome setups.


----------



## Defective (Jun 19, 2011)

yoda!!!


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jun 21, 2011)

Almost called my new bub Yoda.. coz he kept waving at me (use the force..lol..).. but I settled on Nimrod instead. It means fiery rod, great hunter.. Seemed fitting


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 21, 2011)

Adorable 6 week old Eastern Water Dragons 
















Coolest lil things!

Not the worlds most interesting photos, as they were just quick snaps before leaving them alone to settle in!


----------



## Erebos (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's one of my babies chowing down on a woodie.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 24, 2011)

hahaha awww it looks like it's over-come with glee or something! very cute!


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is a pic of my 8.5 month old dragon that I snapped at breakfast. 
Her name is Wicket, named after the ewok from Star Wars 
Originally wanted to call her Yoda, but there are too many Yoda's on the forums, lol

She is the only rep I've ever had that the rest of the family wasn't afraid of, lols

I hoped after I got her, they'd warm up to the idea of pythons, unfortunately I was wrong, lol


----------



## Defective (Jul 14, 2011)

wow Kev, wicket is big now...and beautiful patterning


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's my 7month old central beardie Nimrod. I got him a month ago from the pet store (13cm long) and he's gained 6cm in length since then! Poor little guy has a LOT of growing to catch up on. He's doing really well though!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 27, 2011)

Heres a couple of mine:
Gippsland Water Dragon hanging around and my male Beardie, Ghedorah:


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 27, 2011)

Lambert! Yoda reading is too cute. Haha.
Here's my male Eastern Water Dragon, Eragon:


----------



## Erebos (Jul 27, 2011)

here is some pics of a few of my guys.


----------



## viciousred (Jul 28, 2011)

*My girl Dawn *


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 29, 2011)

a few weeks on, already much more colourful! By which I mean...not a horrible dull brown anymore lol


----------



## BeardieLover (Jul 29, 2011)

*Pygmy western bearded dragons*





I love my pygmys soo so much


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 29, 2011)

woke up from the winter slumber on the weekend.....











Cheers,


----------



## bucket (Jul 29, 2011)

my red/orange and yellow beardiesView attachment 211590
View attachment 211593
View attachment 211592


----------



## Wally (Jul 30, 2011)

View attachment 211637


A mates EWD trio that had a little holiday at my place.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 30, 2011)

^^ Nice. They look to be a decent size?


----------



## Wally (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah they're a good size. The male, the larger of the three, would be getting close to full size now. That photo is from last year. Getting eggs from his place to mine to put in the incubator has been a problem, hopefully we get our act together this year and get some bubs.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jul 30, 2011)

female Tasmanian mountain dragon


----------



## Wally (Jul 30, 2011)

That's a great photo Tassie.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks just took it like five mins ago 
thats what happens when its raining, Im bored and Im not aloud on the pc XD


----------



## Wally (Jul 31, 2011)

View attachment 211744


Spring can't be too far away. Haven't seen this girl for nearly three months, but she was out for a bask today.


----------



## longqi (Aug 12, 2011)

View attachment 213601

our comb dragons
Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## xJACKx (Aug 20, 2011)

finally got my baby 

View attachment 214525


----------



## ajandj (Aug 21, 2011)

I have to apologise for the terrible camera skills.
Yoda likes to hang out up on the thermostat.. This is why lhave trouble keeping his temps the same. The second is of yoda goinginto a trace and trying to use the force. Note his eye.
Oh, the last is Yoda trying to get comfy after piggin' out on like 17 medium crickets. Note his tummy if just hangin' out there.He is actually hanging between 2 branches


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Aug 21, 2011)

Yoda is SOO fat WOW! And huge! Nims looks tiny compared to him! :O


Pictures: Nimrod.


1. When I first got him in June
2. Now, 3 months later.


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 21, 2011)

these guys started waking up after a long brumation, I took them out for a quick sun and some clover


----------



## Wally (Aug 21, 2011)

View attachment 214707


Hope this fella wakes up soon. The girls are getting impatient.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 21, 2011)

My girl decided to wait until nearly the end of winter to brumate, weirdo.

Heres some of Asterix and Ghedorah.


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 31, 2011)

Everyones dragons look amazing!! Good work. Man i love the personality of lizards vs pythons.


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 31, 2011)

Great pics everyone

I'm currently setting up an enclosure for a young-ish pair of angle-headeds. Would love to see some SAHD set up shots if possible...


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's one of my beardy boys. The photo washes out his colour; he's much more vivid when you see him in the flesh. Would love to pair him with a high yellow / orange to see what they throw.


----------



## leamos (Aug 31, 2011)

Here are my new pygmies


----------



## noved (Oct 16, 2011)

here are my gang


----------



## HonestPirate (Oct 16, 2011)

Heres a few of mine- have posted the yellow phase man in another thread, but here you go:

This is Axl Rose:






Veruca Salt:






Phil Grinners:


----------



## Sammiec4 (Oct 17, 2011)

*My 1 year old Beardie is a what? Any help would be great!*




Got her from the pet store a year ago and was wondering what kind of beardie she is. Her name is Tubby Toe'licker Malone Thanks!!


----------



## Wally (Oct 17, 2011)

A good looking one.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 17, 2011)

hahah tubby toelicker malone... pmsl


----------



## melsilver (Oct 17, 2011)

My beautiful gravid girl Leila

& My male Thor




Tubby toe licker malone is PRETTY!!


----------



## Fang101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Here are a couple of the wild beardies we get here. I think they are Amphibolurus Burnsi


----------



## Ambush (Oct 17, 2011)

*Rambo Live*

[video]http://www.justin.tv/ambush[/video]
I finally got myself a nice big male who is really ugly atm..lol
He was from Taronga Park Zoo. I got him of some folks that have had him 5 years.He is a bit battle scared and has been stained from some wood bark. I shall post some pic's later. For now the Link is my Live Site that a try and enable when I can.


----------



## Defective (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is Norbet who i got in august!





and Norbet with him mate..green lizzy





And just before having a drink..


----------



## HonestPirate (Oct 20, 2011)

haha man thats cute as !!!!!!!


----------



## Defective (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks...finally got his tail fixed too..he ate about 1.5cm worth!!


----------



## Fang101 (Oct 20, 2011)

A few more pics


----------



## Heelssss (Oct 20, 2011)

wow they are beautiful, ive got 2 babies storm & blaze. thats blaze in the pic @ 4weeks old.


----------



## Defective (Oct 20, 2011)

Yoda....


----------



## ThunderNugget (Oct 21, 2011)

Our new Water Dragons Evo and Rex

Quiet new to dragon keeping, when my wife picked it up it stopped breathing, went all stiff with its eyes closed and you would swear it was dead. she put it down and it ran off in the enclosure. Anyone know if they play dead?


----------



## J3D72 (Nov 5, 2011)

Just a couple of two of my Tasmanian mt Dragons


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 5, 2011)

Those Mountain Dragons are stunning.


----------



## J3D72 (Nov 5, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Those Mountain Dragons are stunning.



Thankyou They are very spoilt and well cared for


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 5, 2011)

Fang101 said:


> A few more pics



Looks like some other lizards love handsurfing and a nice tickle under the chin.


----------



## goaty777 (Nov 15, 2011)

*my guys*


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Nov 16, 2011)

Great dragons everyone!!! I would love to see some beardie enclosures- if possible !


----------



## Xcell (Jan 14, 2012)

just an updated pic of my hypo beardie. Shes* starting to get bigger and is lightening up every shed


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 14, 2012)

Here are A few pics of my Frilled dragons, they are so full of character and they are slowly letting me handle them for short periods of time without to much of A fuss.







They haven't frilled me yet so I can't get A shot of their full colours but anyway enjoy.


----------



## Wally (Jan 15, 2012)

A couple of recent ones.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 15, 2012)

gary and mingy


View attachment 233994


----------



## Nezikah (Jan 15, 2012)

My guys sleeping last night!


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jan 15, 2012)

Nezikah said:


> My guys sleeping last night!



Is that frilly or water dragon in with beardies? 






my boy happy on his log


----------



## Nezikah (Jan 15, 2012)

Eastern Water Dragons in with my Beardies. A frilly I wish!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 16, 2012)

My new little black soils:


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jan 17, 2012)

that awesome hahaha they get along fine?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 17, 2012)

wrong person,lol


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 18, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> gary and mingy
> 
> 
> View attachment 233994


Lovely names.


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 3, 2012)

View attachment 236773
This is Garth(vader), He is a Rick walker offspring and is a really nice orange, red with blue panels but since his last few sheds is getting a amazing green stripe. its hard to get a good photo and he wasnt even starting to show his colours off when i took this but thought i show you still.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 19, 2012)

A pair out of my trio of Southern Angle-Headed Dragons


----------



## gosia (Feb 19, 2012)

Our boy Franky:




And our girl GiGi:


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry if this doesn't work as planned, this is the first time i've tried uploading photos on this. also, they're terrible photos, my phone camera's awful and my sister took her camera to nsw with her.
This is Stompy, I got him exactly as he is, missing bits and all, he's the sweetest EWD I've ever met.

And this is Not Stompy, demon spawn.


----------



## hurcorh (Feb 20, 2012)

here is my Female water dragon. approximately two years old. Awesome animal with a great feeding response and personality.


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 22, 2012)

Hercorh do you breed EWD?

View attachment 239770
Garth (vader) on the hunt


----------



## hurcorh (Feb 22, 2012)

No i only have one right now. a mate of mine has two males so i will most likely breed in a year or two. you attachment doesnt work too.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 24, 2012)

Not mine but a cool picture.


----------



## thepythonguy (Feb 24, 2012)

One of my new Boyd's


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Feb 27, 2012)

my little beardies


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 27, 2012)

okay lemme try this again, this is 3 of my rick walkers the night i got em home about 4 or so months ago and then about a week ago. ill get a snap of the 3rd one soon.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Feb 27, 2012)

nice ones. i like the solid stripes all the way down the back in that 2nd pic. i got a little hatchy this season with the same thing. hope it stays there till he's fully grown.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 2, 2012)

EWD hatchy I got at the expo.




two weeks on


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 2, 2012)

My angle-headed dragon babies I got last week:


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 2, 2012)

arrg mad_at_arms is that a female you think?? wish one of mine was. lol looks happy.


----------



## Scalez108 (Mar 2, 2012)

nice dragon. like it's eyelashes


mad_at_arms said:


> EWD hatchy I got at the expo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snakeg56 (Mar 2, 2012)

My male Frilly


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 2, 2012)

justdragons said:


> arrg mad_at_arms is that a female you think?? wish one of mine was. lol looks happy.


Too small and way too young to tell at the moment. 
The branch it is grasping is the size of a broom handle (to give scale)
I hope its a girl. 

@Scalez yeah I like the eye markings, reminds me of a Clockwork Orange.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 3, 2012)

My new Boyds I got today:


----------



## richardsc (Mar 4, 2012)

Naga_Kanya said:


> Oh, guys, these are gorgeous, especially the Boyds.
> 
> This little one isn't mine, he's wild - he showed up at my work one day, and stuck around, quite curious about what the two-legs were doing. I believe he's an East Gippsland Water Dragon, as that's what we get along this stretch of the Yarra. Correct me if I'm wrong, though; I don't know much about dragons.



this oe looks like a female,and eastern gippsland is correct,though looks like a cross of an eastern with a gippsland watery,has the blue look of a gippy with the yellow throat ect,but has a bit of the eastern waterys eye stripe to,pure gippys lack that


----------



## thepythonguy (Mar 5, 2012)

2 pics I got of my EWD yesterday


----------



## kr0nick (Mar 5, 2012)

My Eastern water dragon hatchies

My Inland bearded dragon
My Kimberly frilled dragon male


----------



## Scalez108 (Mar 6, 2012)

My EWD yearling


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 7, 2012)

one of my hatchies that i'm holding back from last year. 3 months old now, it was always about 3-4 shades lighter in colour than it's sibs and i like the solid stripes. a bit of orange and yellow starting to come through


View attachment 241947

View attachment 241956

plus i just got my replacement camera for the one that was stolen, so i need to practice 


p.s. how do you post bigger pics? not as an attachment


----------



## kobrakai (Mar 12, 2012)

My new Angle Head Hatchling


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 12, 2012)

very cute kobrakai


----------



## kr0nick (Mar 12, 2012)

WOW Kobrakai,
I can't wait to own A few of these as well as Boyd's forest dragons


----------



## Erebos (Mar 12, 2012)

I miss an Boyd's and angle heads. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## kobrakai (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey just snapped a few pics of my little guy sleeping and a pic of my new central i purchased last week (disturbed his sleep).


----------



## timmy82 (Apr 27, 2012)

here is some of my earless dragons
these guys are almost full grown and are 2 years old and just over 10cm in length


----------



## grimnir (Apr 28, 2012)

4 Eastern Dragons (left to right) and their names totally miss their sexes from what I can tell. Lollie is Male and the rest are females
Steg (Rick Walker Red) - Fido (normal dragon) - Trixie (normal dragon) - Lollie (pastel white)






Another shot of Steg






Rosie & Cookie (my daughters 2 new dragons siblings from a Rick Walker Red and a Partial Red female so hope they colour up nice)






Cookie & Rosie





Cookie







We hope to get a trio of Boyds next season as we love them. Just seem to be few and far between for sale


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 3, 2012)

Heres my Central's 

Blaze:







Eragon: (Shedding, excuse pics)







Both:


----------



## maddog-1979 (May 3, 2012)

new addition red and 1 of my hold backs that hatched december .....waitin for his back to shed


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 3, 2012)

Wow that red is incredible, so full of colour


----------



## maddog-1979 (May 3, 2012)

yeah, pretty happy with that one


----------



## TattooPat (May 11, 2012)

Timmy82 are Earless Dragon easy to keep are they similar to Beardies also are they easy to find for sale


----------



## timmy82 (May 11, 2012)

TattooPat said:


> Timmy82 are Earless Dragon easy to keep are they similar to Beardies also are they easy to find for sale



yes there are easy to keep and maintain almost thing same care as beardies. thou finding them for sale is a different matter. as not many people keep them and they come up from sale once in a blue moon


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 11, 2012)

I have been looking for a pic of my ex wife..... must have deleted them all :lol:


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 12, 2012)

grimnir said:


> 4 Eastern Dragons (left to right) and their names totally miss their sexes from what I can tell. Lollie is Male and the rest are females
> Steg (Rick Walker Red) - Fido (normal dragon) - Trixie (normal dragon) - Lollie (pastel white)



Centrals not easterns?


----------



## grimnir (May 12, 2012)

Ahh yes Thought I changed that in an edit


----------



## LizardLover820 (May 13, 2012)

heres two of my western bearded dragons 
I dont know what to name them though  http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/120510/972r1/0257dk1_20.jpeg


----------



## Multifoliate (May 13, 2012)

Meet Burke the explorer chilling on the turf.

On the paper, is Tyrannosaurus Minor. Small and fearsome! Please excuse the poop.


----------



## Heelssss (May 15, 2012)

My babys storm & blaze chillin in there jacuzzi !!!!


----------



## Tassie97 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## J3D72 (May 15, 2012)

My Dragon Dfa just chilling


----------



## josh87 (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Tassie97 (May 27, 2012)




----------



## J3D72 (May 27, 2012)

View attachment 253453


----------



## Revell13 (May 27, 2012)

These are my baby EWDs


----------



## noved (May 27, 2012)

my boy having afternoon cuddles


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 27, 2012)

richard08 said:


> View attachment 188530
> 
> 
> View attachment 188531


thats a great shot,just love the colour graduation


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jun 3, 2012)

this girl is about 12 weeks now, showing some promise colour wise

i like stripes


----------



## moussaka (Jun 4, 2012)

That's a lovely looking dragon, maddog!


----------



## animal805 (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is my big boy Samson and sleeping beauty Delilah


----------



## lyndahh (Jul 7, 2012)

View attachment 258244
View attachment 258245
View attachment 258246

Flash and bolt My eastern water dragons half a year old


----------



## Sissy (Jul 7, 2012)

We love our beautiful beardies!


----------



## Sissy (Jul 13, 2012)

*Is Sunny a girl or a boy?*

Here's the big question, is Sunny submissive because it's the smaller of the two? Or is it a female? 
Thanks for any help with this..


----------



## animal805 (Jul 13, 2012)

She is a she 4 sure.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 13, 2012)

Some of my collection , including Central & Pygmy Beardies:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...-dragon-python-pics-134079/page/3#post2220617


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## bencrowe (Jul 20, 2012)

2 of my beardies unfortunatley the female has passed away


----------



## Stickman (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is my pair Sandy and Jaffa


----------



## Wally (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice red Stickman.


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 24, 2012)

That red is very nice. Looks super prickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (Jul 24, 2012)

Hold back male from this season.


----------



## DarkApe (Feb 16, 2013)

here is my 2 latest arrivals


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 16, 2013)

Todays score:


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 28, 2013)

This is my girl, she is just over 4 months old.
She was bred by Reptar Reptiles.




She is currently shedding but after she sheds, she looks amazing, she will hopefully be a yellow/red (I think she will probably go more orange though.)


----------



## picaloandlola (Feb 28, 2013)

W.T.BUY said:


> Some recentish pics/





that male painted is amazing ! It's making me want to go get one ASAP ! How do their temperaments compare to beardies ? Apart from being a little more flighty do they settle down with age ?


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 11, 2013)




----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (May 11, 2013)

Nice EWD... Love those guys


----------



## Varanoidea (May 11, 2013)

He's eating like a horse.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (May 11, 2013)

6 month old Giorgio Armani...


----------



## Nellynake (May 11, 2013)

Here are my 3 dragons... they are sharing a cage temporarily until i strip my woma enclosure for them 











looks like there are 2 but there are 3 lol


----------



## dragondragon (Jun 5, 2013)

Moe larry and Curley central netted juveniles


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 8, 2013)

lizardjasper said:


> They are gorgeous!!! Congrats!! If you ever feel the need to part with them just give me a yell! lol
> Here's one of my EWD, Spike (yeah I know original name huh?)
> View attachment 187644


omfgdude that's one fat lizard lol


----------



## Mitella (Jun 9, 2013)

Any Barbata's out there? (easterns)


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 9, 2013)

BloodRunsCold said:


> omfgdude that's one fat lizard lol



No, just well fed. My girl was that rotund coming into winter.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 9, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> No, just well fed. My girl was that rotund coming into winter.


No, fat


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 9, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> No, just well fed. My girl was that rotund coming into winter.



better well fed then skin bone


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jun 9, 2013)

My hypo boy, bred by Brettix.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 9, 2013)

New male anglehead. He is only 5 months old and a big boy. And one of the family together for fun.


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 9, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> New male anglehead. He is only 5 months old and a big boy. And one of the family together for fun.



wow he's absolutely gorgeous how old might I ask


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 9, 2013)

BloodRunsCold said:


> wow he's absolutely gorgeous how old might I ask


He is 5 months old


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 9, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> He is 5 months old


wow 5 months that's amazing whats your secret one of yours?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 9, 2013)

I didn't breed him, a friend did. The father is a very big boy so it's in the genes. My girls are 18 months old and he is bigger than both of them.


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 9, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> I didn't breed him, a friend did. The father is a very big boy so it's in the genes. My girls are 18 months old and he is bigger than both of them.


YEH I Can see thar lmao nicemate I hope to get my fella that size in 1 year or so without pushing him he's beautiful hey Kao what the subspecies colour? more bright?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 10, 2013)

he is kind of yellow with pinkish highlights, hard to see in the photo.


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 10, 2013)

nicedude


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 14, 2013)

this is the cheekiest beardy in the world, meet Miss adorable.


----------



## Rushie (Jul 14, 2013)

*Our citrus lavender male*


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 14, 2013)

My female decided to wake up the other day, so i took some snaps before she went back to sleep.


Rick


----------



## martifish (Jul 22, 2013)

*Jaws the EWD and his enclosure*

Jaws the 2 1/2 year old Eastern Water Dragon, he is in a 6x2x2 tank with a Macquarie River Turtle


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 22, 2013)

this is mine but was taken a while ago as there in brumation now (hope it works)


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 22, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> this is mine but was taken a while ago as there in brumation now (hope it works)



They look at little small for brumation (how old is this photo). Do you know age, size and weights of them? 


Rick


----------



## saintanger (Jul 22, 2013)

way to many dragons to get every pic up. buy here are a few.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 22, 2013)

saintanger said:


> way to many dragons to get every pic up. buy here are a few.



Love photo 9, the pattern is very bright with the dragon looking grey.


Rick


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 22, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> They look at little small for brumation (how old is this photo). Do you know age, size and weights of them?
> 
> 
> Rick



Yeah there pygmy beardies and theyre about 2 yrs old but there both a bit small for there age, there about 20cm from head to tail dont know the weight but


----------



## saintanger (Jul 22, 2013)

thats a baby pygmy beardie, they were all born with bright orange or yellow but it fades out with every shed.


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 23, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> They look at little small for brumation (how old is this photo). Do you know age, size and weights of them?
> 
> 
> Rick



Just took weight and size and heres the result




is it normal for the female to be bigger then the male?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 23, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Just took weight and size and heres the result
> 
> 
> 
> is it normal for the female to be bigger then the male?



A big female is better then a small one. Not sure with pygmy's though.


Rick


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 23, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> A big female is better then a small one. Not sure with pygmy's though.
> 
> 
> Rick



Yeah but what i meant is, is my male a midget if i can put it that way


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 23, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Yeah but what i meant is, is my male a midget if i can put it that way



He is a big smaller but considering he doesn't have to carry eggs he should be right, don't want an overweight male or he may not be interested in breeding or too lazy.


Rick


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 23, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> He is a big smaller but considering he doesn't have to carry eggs he should be right, don't want an overweight male or he may not be interested in breeding or too lazy.
> 
> 
> Rick



Ahaha yeah i see you're point and yeah he's pretty much at a perfect weight 
Thanks for the replies do you breed pygmy beardies?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 23, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Ahaha yeah i see you're point and yeah he's pretty much at a perfect weight
> Thanks for the replies do you breed pygmy beardies?



Just got some CBD's at the moment. Once space allows I would love to add some Pygmy's.


Rick


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 23, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Just got some CBD's at the moment. Once space allows I would love to add some Pygmy's.
> 
> 
> Rick



Yeah you should they're great just like eastern beardies but eat less, take up less space and are smaller. could say its a eastern beardie in one small cute package aha


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 24, 2013)

Just thought i would update my tank and keep this thread going (note I only had the lights on to take this photo then they went straight back of)


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 27, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> No, fat



Im with you, that thing is seriously over weight, you never see wild ones looking like that.


----------



## someday (Jul 31, 2013)

Couple pics of my Beardie


----------



## princess001 (Mar 1, 2014)

Here are my two Centrals. 

Nugget 16 months old




Coco 6 months old


----------



## Zdogs (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's my lil girl Saffron





I love her little leg dangling 

Was wondering would she need her nails clipped? They just seem a bit long although she's been to the vet and he never mentioned so just thought I'd ask. She does have 2 natural rocks in with her but she's mainly on her log so that wouldn't be helping with wearing them down
Cheers


----------



## LIZARDMANIAC (Mar 17, 2014)

here is my juvenile southern angle headed dragon 
im not sure if sex because there only juvenile about 3 weeks old

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeke (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## beastcreature (Jun 15, 2014)

Please stop tempting me with those Frilly pictures Zeke.


----------



## zeke (Jun 15, 2014)

Never mwahahaha*evil laugh* 
they are pretty awesome.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## BDkeeper (Jun 15, 2014)

My 6 month Central netted 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 16, 2014)

Rick


----------



## zeke (Jun 17, 2014)

Question for all dragon keepers is it acutaly possible to keep a bearded dragon and bearded dragon in the same enclosure with no real issues? Just asking as I just saw a vid on youtube of someone who is. From what I'm aware of their care is basicallu the same so im curious 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Frizz (Jun 17, 2014)

Did you mean to say bearded dragon twice??


----------



## zeke (Jun 17, 2014)

No i ment to be frill neck lol bloody phone 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 17, 2014)

zeke said:


> Question for all dragon keepers is it acutaly possible to keep a bearded dragon and frilly in the same enclosure with no real issues? Just asking as I just saw a vid on youtube of someone who is. From what I'm aware of their care is basicallu the same so im curious
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



Not. Care for these two species are far too different and the size difference should deter anyone housing both a frilly and beardies together.


Rick


----------



## zeke (Jun 17, 2014)

Thats what I thought. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## zeke (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## sharky (Aug 17, 2014)

One of my lil' fellas


----------



## georgetteortiz (Sep 15, 2014)

these lizards are so scary .. :|
online games free


----------

